# [evince] compilation qui rate

## zuthos

Voici la fin du log:

```

roperties-fonts.o ../../../shell/ev-properties-license.o ../../../shell/ev-sidebar-attachments.o ../../../shell/ev-sidebar-layers.o ../../../shell/ev-sidebar-links.o ../../../shell/ev-sidebar.o ../../../shell/ev-sidebar-page.o ../../../shell/ev-sidebar-thumbnails.o ../../../shell/ev-utils.o ../../../shell/ev-window.o ../../../shell/ev-window-title.o -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -o .libs/evince-scan  ../../../cut-n-paste/zoom-control/.libs/libephyzoom.a ../../../cut-n-paste/toolbar-editor/.libs/libtoolbareditor.a ../../../cut-n-paste/totem-screensaver/.libs/libtotemscrsaver.a ../../../cut-n-paste/evinfobar/.libs/libevinfobar.a ../../../cut-n-paste/gimpcellrenderertoggle/.libs/libgimpcellrenderertoggle.a ../../../cut-n-paste/smclient/.libs/libsmclient.a -L/usr/lib /usr/lib/libSM.so -luuid /usr/lib/libICE.so ../../../properties/.libs/libevproperties.a ../../../libdocument/.libs/libevdocument.so ../../../libview/.libs/libevview.so ../../../libmisc/.libs/libevmisc.a /var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/work/evince-2.30.3/libview/.libs/libevview.so /var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/work/evince-2.30.3/libdocument/.libs/libevdocument.so /usr/lib/libxml2.so /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so /usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so /usr/lib/libgdk_pixbuf-2.0.so /usr/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so /usr/lib/libcairo.so /usr/lib/libpixman-1.so /usr/lib/libpng14.so /usr/lib/libxcb-render-util.so /usr/lib/libxcb-render.so /usr/lib/libXrender.so /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so /usr/lib/libfreetype.so /usr/lib/libexpat.so /usr/lib/libgio-2.0.so -lresolv /usr/lib/libX11.so /usr/lib/libxcb.so /usr/lib/libXau.so /usr/lib/libXdmcp.so /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so /usr/lib/libORBit-2.so /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so -ldl /usr/lib/libdbus-glib-1.so /usr/lib/libdbus-1.so /usr/lib/libgobject-2.0.so /usr/lib/libgthread-2.0.so -lpthread -lrt /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so -lz -lm -pthread

.libs/evince-scan.o: In function `main':

evince-scan.c:(.text+0x2418): undefined reference to `ev_media_player_keys_get_type'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

Linking of scanner failed: 

make[4]: *** [scan-build.stamp] Erreur 1

make[4]: quittant le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/work/evince-2.30.3/help/reference/shell �

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[3]: quittant le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/work/evince-2.30.3/help/reference �

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[2]: quittant le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/work/evince-2.30.3/help �

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Erreur 1

make[1]: quittant le r�pertoire � /var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/work/evince-2.30.3 �

make: *** [all] Erreur 2

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-2.30.3 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3128:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2460:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-text/evince-2.30.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-text/evince-2.30.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/work/evince-2.30.3'

>>> Failed to emerge app-text/evince-2.30.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-text/evince-2.30.3:

 * Fixing OMF Makefiles ...

 * Running elibtoolize in: evince-2.30.3/

 *   Applying portage-2.2.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying as-needed-2.2.6.patch ...

 * Applying evince-0.7.1-display-menu.patch ...

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/work/evince-2.30.3' ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --install --automake ...

 * Running aclocal -I m4 ...

 * Running autoconf ...

 * Running autoheader ...

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...

 * ERROR: app-text/evince-2.30.3 failed:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3128:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2460:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-text/evince-2.30.3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-text/evince-2.30.3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-text/evince-2.30.3/work/evince-2.30.3'

```

Une fois de plus, je sais que faire   :Embarassed: 

Merci de me donner une piste   :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

https://bugs.gentoo.org/331631

désactive le USE doc, visiblement ça devrait passer

[EDIT]

Au passage, quand tu ne sais pas ou chercher : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=undefined+reference+to+%60ev_media_player_keys_get_type%27

Premier résultat !

----------

## zuthos

Curieux,

Il me semblait avoir déjà désactivé le doc.

Peut-être que j'ai remis cela lors d'une de ces soirée de dégustation de chouchene.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## barul

Si ce qu'a dit guilc a en effet résolu le problème, il faudrait mettre le titre de ton sujet en [résolu]  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

 *guilc wrote:*   

> https://bugs.gentoo.org/331631
> 
> désactive le USE doc, visiblement ça devrait passer
> 
> [EDIT]
> ...

 

Génial ton lien guilc, J'ADORE  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Génial ton lien guilc, J'ADORE 

 

+1 !

Super trouvaille, on va la replacer souvent, je crois !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Vous ne connaissiez pas encore "let me google this for you" ?  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

On ne peut quand même pas TOUT connaître, on est encore humain, quelque-part !   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

----------

## guilc

Mouais, tu peux parler toi, d'abord t'es même pas humain, t'es un chat !

Non mais !   :Laughing: 

Vite vite vite, la porte

----------

## Mickael

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Mouais, tu peux parler toi, d'abord t'es même pas humain, t'es un chat !
> 
> Non mais !  
> 
> Vite vite vite, la porte

 

et moi!!!!!

JE SORS....

----------

